

If Robots Can Make Coffee Better Than Baristas, Why Not Fire the Baristas? - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/10/briggo_coffee_robot_should_starbucks_replace_baristas_with_machines.html

======
grej
It's probably only a short time until we start seeing automation within large
swaths of the labor market. Besides baristas, there are lots of other
industries that will be completely changed from an employment perspective. For
instance once self-driving automobiles become mainstream you'll see long haul
trucks and taxis automated as well. It's going to be interesting what will
happen when so much economic productivity is replaced so quickly by
automation.

~~~
krapp
Unless you used to be a trucker, taxi driver or barista then it's going to
suck.

